# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Auto bed level Z offset inconsistent

## DBFIU

Hi,

  I have installed auto bed level on 2 of my machines. I am running arduino 2560 / ramps 1.4 / marlin. I use a micro servo with very little backlash and my own bracket designs that are very stiff. The mechanics of my setup are very repeatable. I tested the ABL with an M48 command and my standard deviation is less then 0.01 for both machines. That means the micro switch and bracketry is stiff and predictable.

The problem lies with my z offset. I get the value by rough measurement, then attempt to print, and then I adjust my next print accordingly to get closer to the perfect 1st layer thickness. This process takes 3 or 4 tries before I nail down my first layer thickness and the correct z offset. 

I then edit my firmware and upload it. The new z offset is in the machine, I see it on my LCD screen.

However, despite all this, the machines do not show a consistent Z offset after a few prints. The z offset changes, by a large amount, on the order of millimeters. I end up having to recalibrate the zoffset frequently. I even went to lengths and bought a dial gauge and made brackets to mount it to the machine head, just to ensure the bed is flat. 

I took every precaution to ensure the printing is repeatable and quick. The ABL system does work, the Z axis rods are turning and attempting to compensate, but z offset is just a ghost that I am trying to chase.

Any advice is appreciated.

 - D

----------


## Roxy

Do you have the EEPROM turned on in your version of Marlin?  If so, what ever Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER that you set will be ignored.  It will pick up the stored value in the EEPROM.    Probably you should turn off the EEPROM and EEPROM chit chat until you get the Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER dialed in and at the right height.

If you can't do that (turn off the EEPROM), you can do a M502 followed by a M500 to load the Configuration.h settings and then store them in the EEPROM.

But before you do that...   Do a M503 and see what it says the Z_PROBE_OFFSET is.  Probably, that is where the bad number is coming from.

----------


## DBFIU

> Do you have the EEPROM turned on in your version of Marlin?  If so, what ever Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER that you set will be ignored.  It will pick up the stored value in the EEPROM.    Probably you should turn off the EEPROM and EEPROM chit chat until you get the Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER dialed in and at the right height.
> 
> If you can't do that (turn off the EEPROM), you can do a M502 followed by a M500 to load the Configuration.h settings and then store them in the EEPROM.
> 
> But before you do that...   Do a M503 and see what it says the Z_PROBE_OFFSET is.  Probably, that is where the bad number is coming from.


Wow thank you. I will try to do this. 

To your first question, how do I know if EEPROM is turned on in my version of Marlin? I would not know how to answer that question.

How do I turn off EEPROM and chit chat? Do I turn it back on after I set my extruder offset?

I will try the M503 first. If the number is good, do I just leave it alone? If the number is bad, what would be the next step from there?

Thank you Roxy

----------


## Roxy

You can tell if your EEPROM is turned on by looking at your Configuration.h file.   It will have a couple of lines towards the bottom:

//#define EEPROM_SETTINGS
//to disable EEPROM Serial responses and decrease program space by ~1700 byte: comment this out:
// please keep turned on if you can.
//#define EEPROM_CHITCHAT

If you see the // they are commented out and the EEPROM is turned off.

M503 may not tell you about the Z_PROBE_OFFSET.   There is a bug depending upon which version of Marlin you are using.   Who ever did the early Auto Bed Leveling didn't realize you could print EEPROM values with M503.   That has been fixed in later versions but if you don't see a number, it is probably because you have the wrong version of Marlin.

I would do a M502 and M500 either way.  Get everything sync'ed up to what the Configuration.h file has for values.

----------


## DBFIU

This is what I have.

// @section extras


// EEPROM
// The microcontroller can store settings in the EEPROM, e.g. max velocity...
// M500 - stores parameters in EEPROM
// M501 - reads parameters from EEPROM (if you need reset them after you changed them temporarily).
// M502 - reverts to the default "factory settings".  You still need to store them in EEPROM afterwards if you want to.
//define this to enable EEPROM support
//#define EEPROM_SETTINGS


#ifdef EEPROM_SETTINGS
  // To disable EEPROM Serial responses and decrease program space by ~1700 byte: comment this out:
  #define EEPROM_CHITCHAT // please keep turned on if you can.
#endif



I ran a print, my z offset was 12.88mm. It made a good first layer. Then a couple hours later I came back to run a new print and it was printing 3+ mm above the bed. WTF??

I hooked up pronterface and issued M503 and it shows the firmware 12.88mm offset as expected. How do I sync up everything?

I am in need of a little bit detail direction as I have never encountered this issue before and it is driving me insane.

----------


## DBFIU

Is there any way I can issue a command to change the z offset during a print? That would be such a huge step for me because then I can tweak the first layer in real time through pronterface while its making the brim until I am satisfied with the first layer height, and I dont even need to kill the print and start over. 

This would be a good thing. Other then that, I am still getting air prints as first layers when I walk away from my machine.

----------


## Roxy

If you enable custom M codes:

#define CUSTOM_M_CODES
#ifdef CUSTOM_M_CODES
  #define CUSTOM_M_CODE_SET_Z_PROBE_OFFSET 851
  #define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_RANGE_MIN -5
  #define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_RANGE_MAX -2
#endif

You can pause the printer and change the Z_OFFSET.    But instead of doing that, I suggest you try disconnecting PronterFace from the printer (between prints) and resetting the Arduino board.   Then reconnect PronterFace and start over.   Some how...  Doing that avoids the air prints.   

The good news is the air printing bug has a lot of a attention and I do think it is going to get resolved very soon.  My best advice is to hold on and wait for the fix instead of trying desperate things.

----------


## DBFIU

> If you enable custom M codes:
> 
> #define CUSTOM_M_CODES
> #ifdef CUSTOM_M_CODES
>   #define CUSTOM_M_CODE_SET_Z_PROBE_OFFSET 851
>   #define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_RANGE_MIN -5
>   #define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_RANGE_MAX -2
> #endif
> 
> ...


Thank you! You are the best dude (gal?).

I will try M851

----------


## DBFIU

Hi Roxy. My firmware already has the M851 command coded. 

I put m851 in pronterface and it shows the same offset on my LCD screen. Then I type"M851 Z-13.91" to go from my current offset of 13.5 to the new offset of 13.91mm. All this while the printer was paused, I then resumed print and I am unsure if it accepted this new offset or not. I dont think it did, was my syntax correct in pronterface to issue the change?

----------


## Roxy

Oh Wait!   The Z_PROBE_OFFSET is only used at the end of the G29 when it 'Corrects' the nozzle position.   That M851 command won't do anything unless you do a G29 also.   And of course, you don't want to do that in a middle of a print.

----------


## DBFIU

> Oh Wait!   The Z_PROBE_OFFSET is only used at the end of the G29 when it 'Corrects' the nozzle position.   That M851 command won't do anything unless you do a G29 also.   And of course, you don't want to do that in a middle of a print.


Yea I was wondering why it wasnt actually adjusting mid print. 

Can you take a look at my pre gcode script and tell me if it somehow fudges something up before a print?

I use simplify3D exclusively.

G21        ;metric values
G90        ;absolute positioning
G28     ;move to endstops
G29		;allows for auto-levelling
G1 X150 Y5  Z15.0 F3000 ;center and move the platform down 15mm
G92 E0                  ;zero the extruded length
G1 F300 E30              ;extrude 30mm of feed stock
G92 E0                  ;zero the extruded length again
G1 X175 Y25  Z0 F3000 ;remove bugger
G1 X200 F3000 ;remove bugger
G1 X150 Y150  Z15 F3000 ;recenter and begin
G1 F3000

----------


## Roxy

I think that GCode is all ok.   Can you try disconnecting PronterFace, doing a reset of the board, re-connecting and see if it prints OK?    If it does, that will give you a work-around for the next couple of weeks until the problem gets fixed for real.  Oh!   I also shut down and restart PronterFace but I'm not sure that is really doing anything.

----------


## DBFIU

> I think that GCode is all ok.   Can you try disconnecting PronterFace, doing a reset of the board, re-connecting and see if it prints OK?    If it does, that will give you a work-around for the next couple of weeks until the problem gets fixed for real.  Oh!   I also shut down and restart PronterFace but I'm not sure that is really doing anything.



Hi Roxy,

   I did all of the above and it seems to be more repeatable. But the air prints still show up, eventually. It's unpredictable, strange.

----------


## DBFIU

Hi Roxy,

    I think I figured something out. I dont know if this is the sole root cause of my inconsistency, or if it is just an addition that makes the inconsistency worse, or the sum of many problems this being just one of them, not sure.

Anyway, I noticed that when my machine is configuring to probe a G29, the servo arm extending is not in the same place every time. Since this is a digital signal, a PWM being sent to the servo, this is odd to me. I know my angles in config.h, I set them up, the repeatability of the angles should be quite good in fact not even discernible to the human eye. In my case, the extend angle is so off, I can tell by eye. 

Even a cheap 8 dollar servo should have repeatability closer then 1 degree or less, which is hard to see with the naked eye. 

I do have this uncommented out, 


  //If defined, the Probe servo will be turned on only during movement and then turned off to avoid jerk
  //The value is the delay to turn the servo off after powered on - depends on the servo speed; 300ms is good value, but you can try lower it.
  // You MUST HAVE the SERVO_ENDSTOPS defined to use here a value higher than zero otherwise your code will not compile.


  #define PROBE_SERVO_DEACTIVATION_DELAY 300




and maybe this is the root cause of this issue, perhaps the servo arm is flying past its target and the inertia of the arm is allowing it to continue to move just a little bit. I remember this being an issue with a very large servo setup that I used a while back, the inertia of the extension arm being too much, so I went back to a micro servo. Maybe the problem is still there with the micro servo, albeit not as much but still there?? Or is there something else causing the overshoot?

----------


## Roxy

Unfortunately...  I can't test this.  I designed my probe to be stopped at the 'correct' location and my angles tell it to go just past that point.   And the way the switch gets pressed, it kind of (very gently) tries to make the probe leg continue past the stop but it can't.  As a result, that part of my mechanics is very consistent.

But even so...  If your probe ends up in slightly different positions...   If you don't have the probe going up and down for each point it should produce pretty consistent results.   Going up and down for each point would not be ideal.    Do you have the probe retracting and re-engaging for each point?  If so, I think you want to put a stop to that!

----------


## DBFIU

> Unfortunately...  I can't test this.  I designed my probe to be stopped at the 'correct' location and my angles tell it to go just past that point.   And the way the switch gets pressed, it kind of (very gently) tries to make the probe leg continue past the stop but it can't.  As a result, that part of my mechanics is very consistent.
> 
> But even so...  If your probe ends up in slightly different positions...   If you don't have the probe going up and down for each point it should produce pretty consistent results.   Going up and down for each point would not be ideal.    Do you have the probe retracting and re-engaging for each point?  If so, I think you want to put a stop to that!


Hi Roxy,

  The probe only goes up and down once. After it finishes the G28 it retracts, and then extends right before G29. This is unnecessary, how do I stop this from happening? 

I think you are right, even if it overshoots a little bit, it shouldnt account for a change 3 or 4mm in offset. It is so strange.

----------


## DBFIU

I really need to figure out why this is happening. I have literally replaced everything, my ramps, mega, stiffined up my ABL system 3 times. Redesigned brackets to position everything as close to the nozzle as possible for minimal error. Brought my bed as close to level as possible, although that doesnt make a difference to finding z home. 

I just dont know why the z offset that I load up in there, works one time and then its a different z offset another time. And I have to switch back and forth between these two values, they are over 3 mm apart, it cant be servo and brackets... I am worried about it, I have 3 machines with this problem and I am getting 4 more machines and I cant afford to re-upload firmware everytime I need to print.

It has to be software related, just has to be...

Is it a version of marlin that is doing this? What about the EEPROM thingy you were talking about? I have no idea how to verify or what to do to confirm if it is that. I need some more detailed guidance, thank you!

----------


## Roxy

> Hi Roxy,
> The probe only goes up and down once. After it finishes the G28 it retracts, and then extends right before G29. This is unnecessary, how do I stop this from happening?


It is that way because the G28 and G29 should be self contained and do everything they each need.   But if you want to change it, you can just call the routine to probe the point in the G28 and tell it not to retract the probe.




> It has to be software related, just has to be...
> 
> Is it a version of marlin that is doing this? What about the EEPROM thingy you were talking about? I have no idea how to verify or what to do to confirm if it is that. I need some more detailed guidance, thank you!


You already said up above that the line:

//#define EEPROM_SETTINGS

is commented out.   If that is what you are really building, the EEPROM isn't the source of your problem.   But the problems you are having sure sound like the kind of thing you would experience if you had a bad value in the EEPROM that was getting used.

Arduino can be very confusing about what project it is loading and compiling.  Are you sure you are building the code in the directory you think you are?   It might not hurt to go edit a file there so it has a syntax error and then bring up Arduino and verify that the compiler says you have an error where you changed things.

----------


## DBFIU

> It is that way because the G28 and G29 should be self contained and do everything they each need.   But if you want to change it, you can just call the routine to probe the point in the G28 and tell it not to retract the probe.
> 
> 
> 
> You already said up above that the line:
> 
> //#define EEPROM_SETTINGS
> 
> is commented out.   If that is what you are really building, the EEPROM isn't the source of your problem.   But the problems you are having sure sound like the kind of thing you would experience if you had a bad value in the EEPROM that was getting used.
> ...



I "think" it is loading and compiling the marlin.ino file from the directory I am working in. I don't see it loading any other way? How would I verify if it is compiling other code?

I am pretty sure it is compiling and uploading the code I am telling it. If I change my z offset in marlin.ino, and upload it, I immediately see the new Z offset on my LCD display once it is finished uploading. It all seems to work just fine until I go to print and then the z offset, although numerically the same, is physically off by a few millimeters.

Yes //#define EEPROM_SETTINGS is commented out. So I am not sure where the bad value is coming from, if it is that at all. Could this be something else? Have we looked at all possible ways for this to happen?

----------


## DBFIU

I am looking through the config.h file of the new firmware zip file. There seems to be a few things that are different, not much, just a few lines of code that are extra and a few missing when compared side by side with my other version of marlin.

----------


## Roxy

Shutdown Arduino....  And then go edit the Configuration.h file in the directory you think you are working.   Add a couple lines of non-sense with no comments.  Fire up Arduino and verify when you compile the code it complains.  Then shut down Arduino and remove the junk you added to the file.  I realize this is a bit of a nuisance, but at the end you will know you really are working with the code you think you are.

----------


## DBFIU

I uploaded the new firmware Roxy, with my config.h settings. I did the best I could to match up everything on the new firmware with my old values. 

All axes are going in the correct direction, it homes fine and temps are fine. The problem is when it goes to start a print, right after it finds G28, instead of going into the G29 routine it just sits above the bed and tries to extrude for no reason. My LCD display shows weird characters for the Z axis, it looks like Z--*.,(

very strange why it will not just start the G29 and start to print? Whats in the new firmware that could be causing this?

----------


## DBFIU

Here is my config.h code for my ORIGINAL firmware that printed fine except for the z offset ghosts.




#ifndef CONFIGURATION_H
#define CONFIGURATION_H


#include "boards.h"


//==================================================  =========================
//============================= Getting Started =============================
//==================================================  =========================
/*
Here are some standard links for getting your machine calibrated:
 * http://reprap.org/wiki/Calibration
 * http://youtu.be/wAL9d7FgInk
 * http://calculator.josefprusa.cz
 * http://reprap.org/wiki/Triffid_Hunte...ibration_Guide
 * http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:5573
 * https://sites.google.com/site/reprap...of-your-reprap
 * http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:298812
*/


// This configuration file contains the basic settings.
// Advanced settings can be found in Configuration_adv.h
// BASIC SETTINGS: select your board type, temperature sensor type, axis scaling, and endstop configuration


//==================================================  =========================
//============================= DELTA Printer ===============================
//==================================================  =========================
// For a Delta printer replace the configuration files with the files in the
// example_configurations/delta directory.
//


//==================================================  =========================
//============================= SCARA Printer ===============================
//==================================================  =========================
// For a Scara printer replace the configuration files with the files in the
// example_configurations/SCARA directory.
//


// @section info


// User-specified version info of this build to display in [Pronterface, etc] terminal window during
// startup. Implementation of an idea by Prof Braino to inform user that any changes made to this
// build by the user have been successfully uploaded into firmware.
#define STRING_VERSION "1.0.3 dev"
#define STRING_URL "reprap.org"
#define STRING_VERSION_CONFIG_H __DATE__ " " __TIME__ // build date and time
#define STRING_CONFIG_H_AUTHOR "(none, default config)" // Who made the changes.
#define STRING_SPLASH_LINE1 "v" STRING_VERSION // will be shown during bootup in line 1
//#define STRING_SPLASH_LINE2 STRING_VERSION_CONFIG_H // will be shown during bootup in line2


// @section machine


// SERIAL_PORT selects which serial port should be used for communication with the host.
// This allows the connection of wireless adapters (for instance) to non-default port pins.
// Serial port 0 is still used by the Arduino bootloader regardless of this setting.
// :[0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7]
#define SERIAL_PORT 0


// This determines the communication speed of the printer
// :[2400,9600,19200,38400,57600,115200,250000]
#define BAUDRATE 250000


// This enables the serial port associated to the Bluetooth interface
//#define BTENABLED              // Enable BT interface on AT90USB devices


// The following define selects which electronics board you have.
// Please choose the name from boards.h that matches your setup
#ifndef MOTHERBOARD
  #define MOTHERBOARD BOARD_RAMPS_13_EFB
#endif


// Optional custom name for your RepStrap or other custom machine
// Displayed in the LCD "Ready" message
// #define CUSTOM_MACHINE_NAME "3D Printer"


// Define this to set a unique identifier for this printer, (Used by some programs to differentiate between machines)
// You can use an online service to generate a random UUID. (eg http://www.uuidgenerator.net/version4)
// #define MACHINE_UUID "00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000"


// This defines the number of extruders
// :[1,2,3,4]
#define EXTRUDERS 1


// Offset of the extruders (uncomment if using more than one and relying on firmware to position when changing).
// The offset has to be X=0, Y=0 for the extruder 0 hotend (default extruder).
// For the other hotends it is their distance from the extruder 0 hotend.
//#define EXTRUDER_OFFSET_X {0.0, 20.00} // (in mm) for each extruder, offset of the hotend on the X axis
//#define EXTRUDER_OFFSET_Y {0.0, 5.00}  // (in mm) for each extruder, offset of the hotend on the Y axis


//// The following define selects which power supply you have. Please choose the one that matches your setup
// 1 = ATX
// 2 = X-Box 360 203Watts (the blue wire connected to PS_ON and the red wire to VCC)
// :{1:'ATX',2:'X-Box 360'}


#define POWER_SUPPLY 1


// Define this to have the electronics keep the power supply off on startup. If you don't know what this is leave it.
// #define PS_DEFAULT_OFF


// @section temperature


//==================================================  =========================
//============================= Thermal Settings ============================
//==================================================  =========================
//
//--NORMAL IS 4.7kohm PULLUP!-- 1kohm pullup can be used on hotend sensor, using correct resistor and table
//
//// Temperature sensor settings:
// -2 is thermocouple with MAX6675 (only for sensor 0)
// -1 is thermocouple with AD595
// 0 is not used
// 1 is 100k thermistor - best choice for EPCOS 100k (4.7k pullup)
// 2 is 200k thermistor - ATC Semitec 204GT-2 (4.7k pullup)
// 3 is Mendel-parts thermistor (4.7k pullup)
// 4 is 10k thermistor !! do not use it for a hotend. It gives bad resolution at high temp. !!
// 5 is 100K thermistor - ATC Semitec 104GT-2 (Used in ParCan & J-Head) (4.7k pullup)
// 6 is 100k EPCOS - Not as accurate as table 1 (created using a fluke thermocouple) (4.7k pullup)
// 7 is 100k Honeywell thermistor 135-104LAG-J01 (4.7k pullup)
// 71 is 100k Honeywell thermistor 135-104LAF-J01 (4.7k pullup)
// 8 is 100k 0603 SMD Vishay NTCS0603E3104FXT (4.7k pullup)
// 9 is 100k GE Sensing AL03006-58.2K-97-G1 (4.7k pullup)
// 10 is 100k RS thermistor 198-961 (4.7k pullup)
// 11 is 100k beta 3950 1% thermistor (4.7k pullup)
// 12 is 100k 0603 SMD Vishay NTCS0603E3104FXT (4.7k pullup) (calibrated for Makibox hot bed)
// 13 is 100k Hisens 3950  1% up to 300°C for hotend "Simple ONE " & "Hotend "All In ONE"
// 20 is the PT100 circuit found in the Ultimainboard V2.x
// 60 is 100k Maker's Tool Works Kapton Bed Thermistor beta=3950
//
//    1k ohm pullup tables - This is not normal, you would have to have changed out your 4.7k for 1k
//                          (but gives greater accuracy and more stable PID)
// 51 is 100k thermistor - EPCOS (1k pullup)
// 52 is 200k thermistor - ATC Semitec 204GT-2 (1k pullup)
// 55 is 100k thermistor - ATC Semitec 104GT-2 (Used in ParCan & J-Head) (1k pullup)
//
// 1047 is Pt1000 with 4k7 pullup
// 1010 is Pt1000 with 1k pullup (non standard)
// 147 is Pt100 with 4k7 pullup
// 110 is Pt100 with 1k pullup (non standard)
// 998 and 999 are Dummy Tables. They will ALWAYS read 25°C or the temperature defined below.
//     Use it for Testing or Development purposes. NEVER for production machine.
//     #define DUMMY_THERMISTOR_998_VALUE 25
//     #define DUMMY_THERMISTOR_999_VALUE 100
// :{ '0': "Not used", '4': "10k !! do not use for a hotend. Bad resolution at high temp. !!", '1': "100k / 4.7k - EPCOS", '51': "100k / 1k - EPCOS", '6': "100k / 4.7k EPCOS - Not as accurate as Table 1", '5': "100K / 4.7k - ATC Semitec 104GT-2 (Used in ParCan & J-Head)", '7': "100k / 4.7k Honeywell 135-104LAG-J01", '71': "100k / 4.7k Honeywell 135-104LAF-J01", '8': "100k / 4.7k 0603 SMD Vishay NTCS0603E3104FXT", '9': "100k / 4.7k GE Sensing AL03006-58.2K-97-G1", '10': "100k / 4.7k RS 198-961", '11': "100k / 4.7k beta 3950 1%", '12': "100k / 4.7k 0603 SMD Vishay NTCS0603E3104FXT (calibrated for Makibox hot bed)", '13': "100k Hisens 3950  1% up to 300°C for hotend 'Simple ONE ' & hotend 'All In ONE'", '60': "100k Maker's Tool Works Kapton Bed Thermistor beta=3950", '55': "100k / 1k - ATC Semitec 104GT-2 (Used in ParCan & J-Head)", '2': "200k / 4.7k - ATC Semitec 204GT-2", '52': "200k / 1k - ATC Semitec 204GT-2", '-2': "Thermocouple + MAX6675 (only for sensor 0)", '-1': "Thermocouple + AD595", '3': "Mendel-parts / 4.7k", '1047': "Pt1000 / 4.7k", '1010': "Pt1000 / 1k (non standard)", '20': "PT100 (Ultimainboard V2.x)", '147': "Pt100 / 4.7k", '110': "Pt100 / 1k (non-standard)", '998': "Dummy 1", '999': "Dummy 2" }
#define TEMP_SENSOR_0 1
#define TEMP_SENSOR_1 0
#define TEMP_SENSOR_2 0
#define TEMP_SENSOR_3 0
#define TEMP_SENSOR_BED 1


// This makes temp sensor 1 a redundant sensor for sensor 0. If the temperatures difference between these sensors is to high the print will be aborted.
//#define TEMP_SENSOR_1_AS_REDUNDANT
#define MAX_REDUNDANT_TEMP_SENSOR_DIFF 10


// Actual temperature must be close to target for this long before M109 returns success
#define TEMP_RESIDENCY_TIME 10  // (seconds)
#define TEMP_HYSTERESIS 3       // (degC) range of +/- temperatures considered "close" to the target one
#define TEMP_WINDOW     1       // (degC) Window around target to start the residency timer x degC early.


// The minimal temperature defines the temperature below which the heater will not be enabled It is used
// to check that the wiring to the thermistor is not broken.
// Otherwise this would lead to the heater being powered on all the time.
#define HEATER_0_MINTEMP 5
#define HEATER_1_MINTEMP 5
#define HEATER_2_MINTEMP 5
#define HEATER_3_MINTEMP 5
#define BED_MINTEMP 5


// When temperature exceeds max temp, your heater will be switched off.
// This feature exists to protect your hotend from overheating accidentally, but *NOT* from thermistor short/failure!
// You should use MINTEMP for thermistor short/failure protection.
#define HEATER_0_MAXTEMP 300
#define HEATER_1_MAXTEMP 300
#define HEATER_2_MAXTEMP 300
#define HEATER_3_MAXTEMP 300
#define BED_MAXTEMP 150


// If your bed has low resistance e.g. .6 ohm and throws the fuse you can duty cycle it to reduce the
// average current. The value should be an integer and the heat bed will be turned on for 1 interval of
// HEATER_BED_DUTY_CYCLE_DIVIDER intervals.
//#define HEATER_BED_DUTY_CYCLE_DIVIDER 4


// If you want the M105 heater power reported in watts, define the BED_WATTS, and (shared for all extruders) EXTRUDER_WATTS
//#define EXTRUDER_WATTS (12.0*12.0/6.7) //  P=I^2/R
//#define BED_WATTS (12.0*12.0/1.1)      // P=I^2/R


//==================================================  =========================
//============================= PID Settings ================================
//==================================================  =========================
// PID Tuning Guide here: http://reprap.org/wiki/PID_Tuning


// Comment the following line to disable PID and enable bang-bang.
#define PIDTEMP
#define BANG_MAX 255 // limits current to nozzle while in bang-bang mode; 255=full current
#define PID_MAX BANG_MAX // limits current to nozzle while PID is active (see PID_FUNCTIONAL_RANGE below); 255=full current
#ifdef PIDTEMP
  //#define PID_DEBUG // Sends debug data to the serial port.
  //#define PID_OPENLOOP 1 // Puts PID in open loop. M104/M140 sets the output power from 0 to PID_MAX
  //#define SLOW_PWM_HEATERS // PWM with very low frequency (roughly 0.125Hz=8s) and minimum state time of approximately 1s useful for heaters driven by a relay
  //#define PID_PARAMS_PER_EXTRUDER // Uses separate PID parameters for each extruder (useful for mismatched extruders)
                                    // Set/get with gcode: M301 E[extruder number, 0-2]
  #define PID_FUNCTIONAL_RANGE 10 // If the temperature difference between the target temperature and the actual temperature
                                  // is more then PID_FUNCTIONAL_RANGE then the PID will be shut off and the heater will be set to min/max.
  #define PID_INTEGRAL_DRIVE_MAX PID_MAX  //limit for the integral term
  #define K1 0.95 //smoothing factor within the PID


// If you are using a pre-configured hotend then you can use one of the value sets by uncommenting it
// Ultimaker
    #define  DEFAULT_Kp 22.2
    #define  DEFAULT_Ki 1.08
    #define  DEFAULT_Kd 114


// MakerGear
//    #define  DEFAULT_Kp 7.0
//    #define  DEFAULT_Ki 0.1
//    #define  DEFAULT_Kd 12


// Mendel Parts V9 on 12V
//    #define  DEFAULT_Kp 63.0
//    #define  DEFAULT_Ki 2.25
//    #define  DEFAULT_Kd 440
#endif // PIDTEMP


//==================================================  =========================
//============================= PID > Bed Temperature Control ===============
//==================================================  =========================
// Select PID or bang-bang with PIDTEMPBED. If bang-bang, BED_LIMIT_SWITCHING will enable hysteresis
//
// Uncomment this to enable PID on the bed. It uses the same frequency PWM as the extruder.
// If your PID_dT is the default, and correct for your hardware/configuration, that means 7.689Hz,
// which is fine for driving a square wave into a resistive load and does not significantly impact you FET heating.
// This also works fine on a Fotek SSR-10DA Solid State Relay into a 250W heater.
// If your configuration is significantly different than this and you don't understand the issues involved, you probably
// shouldn't use bed PID until someone else verifies your hardware works.
// If this is enabled, find your own PID constants below.
//#define PIDTEMPBED
//
//#define BED_LIMIT_SWITCHING


// This sets the max power delivered to the bed, and replaces the HEATER_BED_DUTY_CYCLE_DIVIDER option.
// all forms of bed control obey this (PID, bang-bang, bang-bang with hysteresis)
// setting this to anything other than 255 enables a form of PWM to the bed just like HEATER_BED_DUTY_CYCLE_DIVIDER did,
// so you shouldn't use it unless you are OK with PWM on your bed.  (see the comment on enabling PIDTEMPBED)
#define MAX_BED_POWER 255 // limits duty cycle to bed; 255=full current


//#define PID_BED_DEBUG // Sends debug data to the serial port.


#ifdef PIDTEMPBED
//120v 250W silicone heater into 4mm borosilicate (MendelMax 1.5+)
//from FOPDT model - kp=.39 Tp=405 Tdead=66, Tc set to 79.2, aggressive factor of .15 (vs .1, 1, 10)
    #define  DEFAULT_bedKp 10.00
    #define  DEFAULT_bedKi .023
    #define  DEFAULT_bedKd 305.4


//120v 250W silicone heater into 4mm borosilicate (MendelMax 1.5+)
//from pidautotune
//    #define  DEFAULT_bedKp 97.1
//    #define  DEFAULT_bedKi 1.41
//    #define  DEFAULT_bedKd 1675.16


// FIND YOUR OWN: "M303 E-1 C8 S90" to run autotune on the bed at 90 degreesC for 8 cycles.
#endif // PIDTEMPBED


// @section extruder


//this prevents dangerous Extruder moves, i.e. if the temperature is under the limit
//can be software-disabled for whatever purposes by
#define PREVENT_DANGEROUS_EXTRUDE
//if PREVENT_DANGEROUS_EXTRUDE is on, you can still disable (uncomment) very long bits of extrusion separately.
#define PREVENT_LENGTHY_EXTRUDE


#define EXTRUDE_MINTEMP 180
#define EXTRUDE_MAXLENGTH (X_MAX_LENGTH+Y_MAX_LENGTH) //prevent extrusion of very large distances.


//==================================================  =========================
//============================= Thermal Runaway Protection ==================
//==================================================  =========================
/*
This is a feature to protect your printer from burn up in flames if it has
a thermistor coming off place (this happened to a friend of mine recently and
motivated me writing this feature).


The issue: If a thermistor come off, it will read a lower temperature than actual.
The system will turn the heater on forever, burning up the filament and anything
else around.


After the temperature reaches the target for the first time, this feature will
start measuring for how long the current temperature stays below the target
minus _HYSTERESIS (set_temperature - THERMAL_RUNAWAY_PROTECTION_HYSTERESIS).


If it stays longer than _PERIOD, it means the thermistor temperature
cannot catch up with the target, so something *may be* wrong. Then, to be on the
safe side, the system will he halt.


Bear in mind the count down will just start AFTER the first time the
thermistor temperature is over the target, so you will have no problem if
your extruder heater takes 2 minutes to hit the target on heating.


*/
// If you want to enable this feature for all your extruder heaters,
// uncomment the 2 defines below:


// Parameters for all extruder heaters
//#define THERMAL_RUNAWAY_PROTECTION_PERIOD 40 //in seconds
//#define THERMAL_RUNAWAY_PROTECTION_HYSTERESIS 4 // in degree Celsius


// If you want to enable this feature for your bed heater,
// uncomment the 2 defines below:


// Parameters for the bed heater
//#define THERMAL_RUNAWAY_PROTECTION_BED_PERIOD 20 //in seconds
//#define THERMAL_RUNAWAY_PROTECTION_BED_HYSTERESIS 2 // in degree Celsius




//==================================================  =========================
//============================= Mechanical Settings =========================
//==================================================  =========================


// @section machine


// Uncomment this option to enable CoreXY kinematics
// #define COREXY


// Enable this option for Toshiba steppers
// #define CONFIG_STEPPERS_TOSHIBA


// @section homing


// coarse Endstop Settings
#define ENDSTOPPULLUPS // Comment this out (using // at the start of the line) to disable the endstop pullup resistors


#ifndef ENDSTOPPULLUPS
  // fine endstop settings: Individual pullups. will be ignored if ENDSTOPPULLUPS is defined
  // #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_XMAX
  // #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_YMAX
  // #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_ZMAX
  // #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_XMIN
  // #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_YMIN
  // #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_ZMIN
  // #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_ZPROBE
#endif


// Mechanical endstop with COM to ground and NC to Signal uses "false" here (most common setup).
const bool X_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = true; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
const bool Y_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = true; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
const bool Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = true; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
const bool X_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = true; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
const bool Y_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = true; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
const bool Z_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = true; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
const bool Z_PROBE_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = true; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
//#define DISABLE_MAX_ENDSTOPS
//#define DISABLE_MIN_ENDSTOPS


// @section machine
// If you want to enable the Z Probe pin, but disable its use, uncomment the line below.
// This only affects a Z Probe Endstop if you have separate Z min endstop as well and have
// activated Z_PROBE_ENDSTOP below. If you are using the Z Min endstop on your Z Probe,
// this has no effect.
//#define DISABLE_Z_PROBE_ENDSTOP


// For Inverting Stepper Enable Pins (Active Low) use 0, Non Inverting (Active High) use 1
// :{0:'Low',1:'High'}
#define X_ENABLE_ON 0
#define Y_ENABLE_ON 0
#define Z_ENABLE_ON 0
#define E_ENABLE_ON 0 // For all extruders


// Disables axis when it's not being used.
#define DISABLE_X false
#define DISABLE_Y false
#define DISABLE_Z false


// @section extruder


#define DISABLE_E false // For all extruders
#define DISABLE_INACTIVE_EXTRUDER true //disable only inactive extruders and keep active extruder enabled


// @section machine


// Invert the stepper direction. Change (or reverse the motor connector) if an axis goes the wrong way.
#define INVERT_X_DIR true
#define INVERT_Y_DIR true
#define INVERT_Z_DIR true


// @section extruder


// For direct drive extruder v9 set to true, for geared extruder set to false.
#define INVERT_E0_DIR false
#define INVERT_E1_DIR false
#define INVERT_E2_DIR false
#define INVERT_E3_DIR false


// @section homing


// ENDSTOP SETTINGS:
// Sets direction of endstops when homing; 1=MAX, -1=MIN
// :[-1,1]
#define X_HOME_DIR -1
#define Y_HOME_DIR -1
#define Z_HOME_DIR -1


#define min_software_endstops true // If true, axis won't move to coordinates less than HOME_POS.
#define max_software_endstops true  // If true, axis won't move to coordinates greater than the defined lengths below.


// @section machine


// Travel limits after homing (units are in mm)
#define X_MIN_POS 0
#define Y_MIN_POS 0
#define Z_MIN_POS 0
#define X_MAX_POS 204
#define Y_MAX_POS 204
#define Z_MAX_POS 241.3


//==================================================  =========================
//============================= Filament Runout Sensor ======================
//==================================================  =========================
//#define FILAMENT_RUNOUT_SENSOR // Uncomment for defining a filament runout sensor such as a mechanical or opto endstop to check the existence of filament
                                 // In RAMPS uses servo pin 2. Can be changed in pins file. For other boards pin definition should be made.
                                 // It is assumed that when logic high = filament available
                                 //                    when logic  low = filament ran out
//const bool FIL_RUNOUT_INVERTING = true;  // Should be uncommented and true or false should assigned
//#define ENDSTOPPULLUP_FIL_RUNOUT // Uncomment to use internal pullup for filament runout pins if the sensor is defined.


//==================================================  =========================
//============================ Mesh Bed Leveling ============================
//==================================================  =========================


// #define MANUAL_BED_LEVELING  // Add display menu option for bed leveling
// #define MESH_BED_LEVELING    // Enable mesh bed leveling


#ifdef MANUAL_BED_LEVELING
  #define MBL_Z_STEP 0.025  // Step size while manually probing Z axis
#endif  // MANUAL_BED_LEVELING


#ifdef MESH_BED_LEVELING
  #define MESH_MIN_X 10
  #define MESH_MAX_X (X_MAX_POS - MESH_MIN_X)
  #define MESH_MIN_Y 10
  #define MESH_MAX_Y (Y_MAX_POS - MESH_MIN_Y)
  #define MESH_NUM_X_POINTS 3  // Don't use more than 7 points per axis, implementation limited
  #define MESH_NUM_Y_POINTS 3
  #define MESH_HOME_SEARCH_Z 4  // Z after Home, bed somewhere below but above 0.0
#endif  // MESH_BED_LEVELING


//==================================================  =========================
//============================= Bed Auto Leveling ===========================
//==================================================  =========================


// @section bedlevel


#define ENABLE_AUTO_BED_LEVELING // Delete the comment to enable (remove // at the start of the line)
#define Z_PROBE_REPEATABILITY_TEST  // If not commented out, Z-Probe Repeatability test will be included if Auto Bed Leveling is Enabled.


#ifdef ENABLE_AUTO_BED_LEVELING


  // There are 2 different ways to specify probing locations
  //
  // - "grid" mode
  //   Probe several points in a rectangular grid.
  //   You specify the rectangle and the density of sample points.
  //   This mode is preferred because there are more measurements.
  //
  // - "3-point" mode
  //   Probe 3 arbitrary points on the bed (that aren't colinear)
  //   You specify the XY coordinates of all 3 points.


  // Enable this to sample the bed in a grid (least squares solution)
  // Note: this feature generates 10KB extra code size
  #define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_GRID


  #ifdef AUTO_BED_LEVELING_GRID


    #define LEFT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 35
    #define RIGHT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 165
    #define FRONT_PROBE_BED_POSITION 35
    #define BACK_PROBE_BED_POSITION 165


    #define MIN_PROBE_EDGE 10 // The probe square sides can be no smaller than this


    // Set the number of grid points per dimension
    // You probably don't need more than 3 (squared=9)
    #define AUTO_BED_LEVELING_GRID_POINTS 2


  #else  // !AUTO_BED_LEVELING_GRID


      // Arbitrary points to probe. A simple cross-product
      // is used to estimate the plane of the bed.
      #define ABL_PROBE_PT_1_X 15
      #define ABL_PROBE_PT_1_Y 180
      #define ABL_PROBE_PT_2_X 15
      #define ABL_PROBE_PT_2_Y 20
      #define ABL_PROBE_PT_3_X 170
      #define ABL_PROBE_PT_3_Y 20


  #endif // AUTO_BED_LEVELING_GRID


  // Offsets to the probe relative to the extruder tip (Hotend - Probe)
  // X and Y offsets must be integers
  #define X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -26     // Probe on: -left  +right
  #define Y_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -30     // Probe on: -front +behind
  #define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -3.97  // -below (always!)


  #define Z_RAISE_BEFORE_HOMING 10       // (in mm) Raise Z before homing (G28) for Probe Clearance.
                                        // Be sure you have this distance over your Z_MAX_POS in case


  #define XY_TRAVEL_SPEED 12000         // X and Y axis travel speed between probes, in mm/min


  #define Z_RAISE_BEFORE_PROBING 15   //How much the extruder will be raised before traveling to the first probing point.
  #define Z_RAISE_BETWEEN_PROBINGS 5  //How much the extruder will be raised when traveling from between next probing points
  #define Z_RAISE_AFTER_PROBING 15    //How much the extruder will be raised after the last probing point.


//   #define Z_PROBE_END_SCRIPT "G1 Z10 F12000\nG1 X15 Y330\nG1 Z0.5\nG1 Z10" //These commands will be executed in the end of G29 routine.
                                                                            //Useful to retract a deployable probe.

  //#define Z_PROBE_SLED // turn on if you have a z-probe mounted on a sled like those designed by Charles Bell
  //#define SLED_DOCKING_OFFSET 5 // the extra distance the X axis must travel to pickup the sled. 0 should be fine but you can push it further if you'd like.


  //If defined, the Probe servo will be turned on only during movement and then turned off to avoid jerk
  //The value is the delay to turn the servo off after powered on - depends on the servo speed; 300ms is good value, but you can try lower it.
  // You MUST HAVE the SERVO_ENDSTOPS defined to use here a value higher than zero otherwise your code will not compile.


  #define PROBE_SERVO_DEACTIVATION_DELAY 300




//If you have enabled the Bed Auto Leveling and are using the same Z Probe for Z Homing,
//it is highly recommended you let this Z_SAFE_HOMING enabled!!!


  #define Z_SAFE_HOMING   // This feature is meant to avoid Z homing with probe outside the bed area.
                          // When defined, it will:
                          // - Allow Z homing only after X and Y homing AND stepper drivers still enabled
                          // - If stepper drivers timeout, it will need X and Y homing again before Z homing
                          // - Position the probe in a defined XY point before Z Homing when homing all axis (G28)
                          // - Block Z homing only when the probe is outside bed area.


  #ifdef Z_SAFE_HOMING


    #define Z_SAFE_HOMING_X_POINT (X_MAX_LENGTH/2)    // X point for Z homing when homing all axis (G28)
    #define Z_SAFE_HOMING_Y_POINT (Y_MAX_LENGTH/2)    // Y point for Z homing when homing all axis (G28)


  #endif


  // Support for a dedicated Z PROBE endstop separate from the Z MIN endstop.
  // If you would like to use both a Z PROBE and a Z MIN endstop together or just a Z PROBE with a custom pin, uncomment #define Z_PROBE_ENDSTOP and read the instructions below.
  // If you want to still use the Z min endstop for homing, disable Z_SAFE_HOMING above. Eg; to park the head outside the bed area when homing with G28.
  // WARNING: The Z MIN endstop will need to set properly as it would without a Z PROBE to prevent head crashes and premature stopping during a print.
  // To use a separate Z PROBE endstop, you must have a Z_PROBE_PIN defined in the pins.h file for your control board.
  // If you are using a servo based Z PROBE, you will need to enable NUM_SERVOS, SERVO_ENDSTOPS and SERVO_ENDSTOPS_ANGLES in the R/C Servo below.
  // RAMPS 1.3/1.4 boards may be able to use the 5V, Ground and the D32 pin in the Aux 4 section of the RAMPS board. Use 5V for powered sensors, otherwise connect to ground and D32
  // for normally closed configuration and 5V and D32 for normally open configurations. Normally closed configuration is advised and assumed.
  // The D32 pin in Aux 4 on RAMPS maps to the Arduino D32 pin. Z_PROBE_PIN is setting the pin to use on the Arduino. Since the D32 pin on the RAMPS maps to D32 on Arduino, this works.
  // D32 is currently selected in the RAMPS 1.3/1.4 pin file. All other boards will need changes to the respective pins_XXXXX.h file.
  // WARNING: Setting the wrong pin may have unexpected and potentially disastrous outcomes. Use with caution and do your homework.


  //#define Z_PROBE_ENDSTOP


#endif // ENABLE_AUTO_BED_LEVELING




// @section homing


// The position of the homing switches
//#define MANUAL_HOME_POSITIONS  // If defined, MANUAL_*_HOME_POS below will be used
//#define BED_CENTER_AT_0_0  // If defined, the center of the bed is at (X=0, Y=0)


// Manual homing switch locations:
// For deltabots this means top and center of the Cartesian print volume.
#ifdef MANUAL_HOME_POSITIONS
  #define MANUAL_X_HOME_POS 0
  #define MANUAL_Y_HOME_POS 0
  #define MANUAL_Z_HOME_POS 0
  //#define MANUAL_Z_HOME_POS 402 // For delta: Distance between nozzle and print surface after homing.
#endif


// @section movement


/**
 * MOVEMENT SETTINGS
 */


#define HOMING_FEEDRATE {50*60, 50*60, 4*60, 0}  // set the homing speeds (mm/min)


// default settings


#define DEFAULT_AXIS_STEPS_PER_UNIT   {160.9,161.064,804.4,319.38102}  // default steps per unit for Ultimaker
#define DEFAULT_MAX_FEEDRATE          {500, 500, 5, 25}    // (mm/sec)
#define DEFAULT_MAX_ACCELERATION      {1500,1500,100,3000}    // X, Y, Z, E maximum start speed for accelerated moves. E default values are good for Skeinforge 40+, for older versions raise them a lot.


#define DEFAULT_ACCELERATION          1300    // X, Y, Z and E acceleration in mm/s^2 for printing moves
#define DEFAULT_RETRACT_ACCELERATION  1500   // E acceleration in mm/s^2 for retracts
#define DEFAULT_TRAVEL_ACCELERATION   1300    // X, Y, Z acceleration in mm/s^2 for travel (non printing) moves


// The speed change that does not require acceleration (i.e. the software might assume it can be done instantaneously)
#define DEFAULT_XYJERK                10.0    // (mm/sec)
#define DEFAULT_ZJERK                 0.4     // (mm/sec)
#define DEFAULT_EJERK                 5.0    // (mm/sec)




//==================================================  ===========================
//============================= Additional Features ===========================
//==================================================  ===========================


// @section more


// Custom M code points
#define CUSTOM_M_CODES
#ifdef CUSTOM_M_CODES
  #ifdef ENABLE_AUTO_BED_LEVELING
    #define CUSTOM_M_CODE_SET_Z_PROBE_OFFSET 851
    #define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_RANGE_MIN -20
    #define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_RANGE_MAX 20
  #endif
#endif


// @section extras


// EEPROM
// The microcontroller can store settings in the EEPROM, e.g. max velocity...
// M500 - stores parameters in EEPROM
// M501 - reads parameters from EEPROM (if you need reset them after you changed them temporarily).
// M502 - reverts to the default "factory settings".  You still need to store them in EEPROM afterwards if you want to.
//define this to enable EEPROM support
//#define EEPROM_SETTINGS


#ifdef EEPROM_SETTINGS
  // To disable EEPROM Serial responses and decrease program space by ~1700 byte: comment this out:
  #define EEPROM_CHITCHAT // please keep turned on if you can.
#endif




// @section temperature


// Preheat Constants
#define PLA_PREHEAT_HOTEND_TEMP 235
#define PLA_PREHEAT_HPB_TEMP 0
#define PLA_PREHEAT_FAN_SPEED 0   // Insert Value between 0 and 255


#define ABS_PREHEAT_HOTEND_TEMP 265
#define ABS_PREHEAT_HPB_TEMP 120
#define ABS_PREHEAT_FAN_SPEED 0   // Insert Value between 0 and 255


//==============================LCD and SD support=============================
// @section lcd


// Define your display language below. Replace (en) with your language code and uncomment.
// en, pl, fr, de, es, ru, it, pt, pt-br, fi, an, nl, ca, eu, kana, kana_utf8, test
// See also language.h
#define LANGUAGE_INCLUDE GENERATE_LANGUAGE_INCLUDE(en)


// Choose ONE of these 3 charsets. This has to match your hardware. Ignored for full graphic display.
// To find out what type you have - compile with (test) - upload - click to get the menu. You'll see two typical lines from the upper half of the charset.
// See also documentation/LCDLanguageFont.md
  #define DISPLAY_CHARSET_HD44780_JAPAN        // this is the most common hardware
  //#define DISPLAY_CHARSET_HD44780_WESTERN
  //#define DISPLAY_CHARSET_HD44780_CYRILLIC


//#define ULTRA_LCD  //general LCD support, also 16x2
//#define DOGLCD  // Support for SPI LCD 128x64 (Controller ST7565R graphic Display Family)
//#define SDSUPPORT // Enable SD Card Support in Hardware Console
//#define SDSLOW // Use slower SD transfer mode (not normally needed - uncomment if you're getting volume init error)
//#define SD_CHECK_AND_RETRY // Use CRC checks and retries on the SD communication
//#define ENCODER_PULSES_PER_STEP 1 // Increase if you have a high resolution encoder
//#define ENCODER_STEPS_PER_MENU_ITEM 5 // Set according to ENCODER_PULSES_PER_STEP or your liking
//#define ULTIMAKERCONTROLLER //as available from the Ultimaker online store.
//#define ULTIPANEL  //the UltiPanel as on Thingiverse
//#define LCD_FEEDBACK_FREQUENCY_HZ 1000	// this is the tone frequency the buzzer plays when on UI feedback. ie Screen Click
//#define LCD_FEEDBACK_FREQUENCY_DURATION_MS 100 // the duration the buzzer plays the UI feedback sound. ie Screen Click
                                               // 0 to disable buzzer feedback  


// PanelOne from T3P3 (via RAMPS 1.4 AUX2/AUX3)
// http://reprap.org/wiki/PanelOne
//#define PANEL_ONE


// The MaKr3d Makr-Panel with graphic controller and SD support
// http://reprap.org/wiki/MaKr3d_MaKrPanel
//#define MAKRPANEL


// The Panucatt Devices Viki 2.0 and mini Viki with Graphic LCD
// http://panucatt.com
// ==> REMEMBER TO INSTALL U8glib to your ARDUINO library folder: http://code.google.com/p/u8glib/wiki/u8glib
//#define VIKI2
//#define miniVIKI


// The RepRapDiscount Smart Controller (white PCB)
// http://reprap.org/wiki/RepRapDiscount_Smart_Controller
#define REPRAP_DISCOUNT_SMART_CONTROLLER


// The GADGETS3D G3D LCD/SD Controller (blue PCB)
// http://reprap.org/wiki/RAMPS_1.3/1.4...eld_with_Panel
//#define G3D_PANEL


// The RepRapDiscount FULL GRAPHIC Smart Controller (quadratic white PCB)
// http://reprap.org/wiki/RepRapDiscoun...art_Controller
//
// ==> REMEMBER TO INSTALL U8glib to your ARDUINO library folder: http://code.google.com/p/u8glib/wiki/u8glib
//#define REPRAP_DISCOUNT_FULL_GRAPHIC_SMART_CONTROLLER


// The RepRapWorld REPRAPWORLD_KEYPAD v1.1
// http://reprapworld.com/?products_det...Path=1591_1626
//#define REPRAPWORLD_KEYPAD
//#define REPRAPWORLD_KEYPAD_MOVE_STEP 10.0 // how much should be moved when a key is pressed, eg 10.0 means 10mm per click


// The Elefu RA Board Control Panel
// http://www.elefu.com/index.php?route...&product_id=53
// REMEMBER TO INSTALL LiquidCrystal_I2C.h in your ARDUINO library folder: https://github.com/kiyoshigawa/LiquidCrystal_I2C
//#define RA_CONTROL_PANEL


/**
 * I2C Panels
 */


//#define LCD_I2C_SAINSMART_YWROBOT


// PANELOLU2 LCD with status LEDs, separate encoder and click inputs
//#define LCD_I2C_PANELOLU2


// Panucatt VIKI LCD with status LEDs, integrated click & L/R/U/P buttons, separate encoder inputs
//#define LCD_I2C_VIKI


// Shift register panels
// ---------------------
// 2 wire Non-latching LCD SR from:
// https://bitbucket.org/fmalpartida/ne...ter-connection


//#define SAV_3DLCD


// @section extras


// Increase the FAN pwm frequency. Removes the PWM noise but increases heating in the FET/Arduino
//#define FAST_PWM_FAN


// Use software PWM to drive the fan, as for the heaters. This uses a very low frequency
// which is not as annoying as with the hardware PWM. On the other hand, if this frequency
// is too low, you should also increment SOFT_PWM_SCALE.
//#define FAN_SOFT_PWM


// Incrementing this by 1 will double the software PWM frequency,
// affecting heaters, and the fan if FAN_SOFT_PWM is enabled.
// However, control resolution will be halved for each increment;
// at zero value, there are 128 effective control positions.
#define SOFT_PWM_SCALE 0


// Temperature status LEDs that display the hotend and bet temperature.
// If all hotends and bed temperature and temperature setpoint are < 54C then the BLUE led is on.
// Otherwise the RED led is on. There is 1C hysteresis.
//#define TEMP_STAT_LEDS


// M240  Triggers a camera by emulating a Canon RC-1 Remote
// Data from: http://www.doc-diy.net/photo/rc-1_hacked/
// #define PHOTOGRAPH_PIN     23


// SkeinForge sends the wrong arc g-codes when using Arc Point as fillet procedure
//#define SF_ARC_FIX


// Support for the BariCUDA Paste Extruder.
//#define BARICUDA


//define BlinkM/CyzRgb Support
//#define BLINKM


/**************************************************  *******************\
* R/C SERVO support
* Sponsored by TrinityLabs, Reworked by codexmas
**************************************************  ********************/


// Number of servos
//
// If you select a configuration below, this will receive a default value and does not need to be set manually
// set it manually if you have more servos than extruders and wish to manually control some
// leaving it undefined or defining as 0 will disable the servo subsystem
// If unsure, leave commented / disabled
//
#define NUM_SERVOS 1 // Servo index starts with 0 for M280 command


// Servo Endstops
//
// This allows for servo actuated endstops, primary usage is for the Z Axis to eliminate calibration or bed height changes.
// Use M851 to set the z-probe vertical offset from the nozzle. Store that setting with M500.
//
#define SERVO_ENDSTOPS {-1, -1, 0} // Servo index for X, Y, Z. Disable with -1
#define SERVO_ENDSTOP_ANGLES {0,0, 0,0, 25,125} // X,Y,Z Axis Extend and Retract angles


/**************************************************  ********************\
 * Support for a filament diameter sensor
 * Also allows adjustment of diameter at print time (vs  at slicing)
 * Single extruder only at this point (extruder 0)
 *
 * Motherboards
 * 34 - RAMPS1.4 - uses Analog input 5 on the AUX2 connector
 * 81 - Printrboard - Uses Analog input 2 on the Exp1 connector (version B,C,D,E)
 * 301 - Rambo  - uses Analog input 3
 * Note may require analog pins to be defined for different motherboards
 **************************************************  ********************/
// Uncomment below to enable
//#define FILAMENT_SENSOR


#define FILAMENT_SENSOR_EXTRUDER_NUM	0  //The number of the extruder that has the filament sensor (0,1,2)
#define MEASUREMENT_DELAY_CM			14  //measurement delay in cm.  This is the distance from filament sensor to middle of barrel


#define DEFAULT_NOMINAL_FILAMENT_DIA  3.0  //Enter the diameter (in mm) of the filament generally used (3.0 mm or 1.75 mm) - this is then used in the slicer software.  Used for sensor reading validation
#define MEASURED_UPPER_LIMIT          3.30  //upper limit factor used for sensor reading validation in mm
#define MEASURED_LOWER_LIMIT          1.90  //lower limit factor for sensor reading validation in mm
#define MAX_MEASUREMENT_DELAY			20  //delay buffer size in bytes (1 byte = 1cm)- limits maximum measurement delay allowable (must be larger than MEASUREMENT_DELAY_CM  and lower number saves RAM)


//defines used in the code
#define DEFAULT_MEASURED_FILAMENT_DIA  DEFAULT_NOMINAL_FILAMENT_DIA  //set measured to nominal initially


//When using an LCD, uncomment the line below to display the Filament sensor data on the last line instead of status.  Status will appear for 5 sec.
//#define FILAMENT_LCD_DISPLAY












#include "Configuration_adv.h"
#include "thermistortables.h"


#endif //CONFIGURATION_H

----------


## DBFIU

I found this article 


https://github.com/MarlinFirmware/Marlin/issues/1682

They were discussing that somewhere in marlin_main.cpp there was a line of code that offset the z axis by some amount, I dont know exactly why.

They said it was around line 1103 in the cpp.

Someone set Z_Raise_Before_Probing to zero in the cpp, to keep the head from moving up before it initiates a G29. Could this be the source of the z offset ghost?

----------


## Roxy

> Someone set Z_Raise_Before_Probing to zero in the cpp, to keep the head from moving up before it initiates a G29. Could this be the source of the z offset ghost?


People are trying a lot of different things.   This Z offset problem is in all of the 'current' releases at GitHub.   If we can get the BeckDac fork working on your machine you should be fine until things get cleaned up over at GitHub.

----------

